# Sick or just clingy?



## jazzman (May 11, 2010)

I adopted a DSH tiger tabby/Maine **** male cat a couple of weeks ago. He seems pretty calm natured, moderate energy level and we bonded within days. He shows a number of signs that he trusts me already--rubbing against me, showing me and allowing me to scratch his belly, etc. But the last couple of days he has turned into a real nag. At first I thought he was just hungry, so I increased his kibble portion enough so he leaves some in the dish. But now he continues the nagging mew and rubs against me incessantly. If I leave the room, I can observe him going to his window seat view and appears to behave as he usually does. Is this just his individual personality showing itself--he's a kind of a needy, clingy cat that needs frequent reassurance? (maybe just for now) Or is this behavior a sign of something worse? He exhibits none of the other behaviors the internet says are signs of a cat being in physical pain. I thought I'd pose the question here first, since I just brought him to the vet last week for some minor issues (ear cleaning, etc.) and it cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## lisab3410 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sounds like the little cat loves you!

My cats like to be on there own if they are feeling under the weather - but I am by no means an expert!

If it looks like it's in pain take it to the vet. One of my cats is very clingy - loves the fuss and follows me everywhere. She's very vocal too!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah -- he just sounds lonely! If you can't spend a lot of time w/ him, consider getting him a companion. 2 neutered males usually make the best pair. Cats really DO need "others" and unless you have time to meet his needs, he would probably be happier w/ a kitty friend.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Single cats do just fine. Lots of our members have one cat and they're happy and healthy. Cinderella was much happier when she was the only cat. If he's eating fine and using the litterbox as he should, he's probably just getting to know you and he's marking you with his scent. He sounds adorable! 

Any pictures you can share with us?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen is an "only cat", and she goes through cycles of being clingy and snuggly, and sometimes being a little distant. 
Your cat is just getting to know you. Give him time and he will settle into his "true" purrsonality. :wink:


----------



## jazzman (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. The evidence now seems to favor Guntercat and the others who said he's just in the process of getting to know me. Someone once told me that cat's, being very territory-oriented, eventually learn the "spots" where affection takes place at certain times or circumstances. So I took him into the TV room last night, closed the door, gave him lots of attention and he fell asleep next to me. Previously, he would run off before we could do that. This morning, he was much, much better--no clingy behavior, a minimum of whining (for breakfast, which is normal), and acting a lot more like a cat--independent and focused on his own business. So, I think we're doing OK. Thanks to everyone for your suggestions and observations.


----------

